# good lens for indoor/moderate light, group photos.  nikon d40



## jzxxx (Nov 18, 2008)

hey everyone, the holidays are coming up and i'd like to know what is a good lens to use with my nikon d40 to take group photos without using flash indoors with moderate lighting.  i failed pretty bad with the kit 18mm-55mm lens. i'd like if that didn't happen again, haha.

the lens' i already have are:
kit 18mm-55mm lens
50mm 1.8 lens

thanks in advance!


----------



## Flash Harry (Nov 19, 2008)

The 50mm would have been the best bet, flash with the other one. H


----------



## epp_b (Nov 19, 2008)

Sigma makes a 30mm f/1.4.  It's a bit pricey, but will meter and AF on your D40 and it's the ideal length as it's the approximate equivalent to the "standard" length on a 35mm frame.  I've heard good things about it and seen some great images taken with it.

The much cheaper (and perfectly competent) 50mm AF-D will do as well if you don't mind manually focusing, but you might find framing too tight for group shots.


----------



## jzxxx (Nov 19, 2008)

i already have the nifty fifty lens.  i don't mind manually focusing either, how do you think the 28mm f/2.8 lens will do in the conditions i mentioned above?


----------



## bigtwinky (Nov 19, 2008)

With low lighting and not using a flash, you have to compensate with a wider aperture and a higher ISO.

So your 50mm 1.8 would fair better than the 28mm 2.8 as it has a wider aperture for the lighting.  Not sure about the 28mm vs 50mm for group shots.  I would think the 28mm would be better for a larger group, but the 50mm can do a good job if the groups are smaller


----------



## epp_b (Nov 19, 2008)

> how do you think the 28mm f/2.8 lens will do in the conditions i mentioned above?


I imagine pretty well.  It's about half the length and one stop slower, so it should pretty much even out and have the potential to let in the same amount of light.


----------



## jzxxx (Nov 19, 2008)

cool, i thought so and thanks everyone for the input.


----------



## djacobox372 (Nov 19, 2008)

Why are you avoiding using a flash?  A good flash with some knowledge of how to use it (IE diffuse and bounce), will create better results then a fast lens.


----------

